# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία "Πήλιον"

## karagkar

Γνωρίζει κανείς για την παραπάνω εταιρεία που δημιουργήθηκε σις πρώτες δεκαετίες του 20ου αιώνα από δυο αιγυπτιώτες πηλιορείτες τους Ν. Στακό και Ν.Νανόπουλο, από την Τσαγκαράδα του Πηλίου; Πραγματοποιούσε τη γραμμή Βόλος Αλεξάνδρεια.

----------


## Ellinis

H εταιρεία είχε δυο πλοία την δεκαετία του 1910, το ΒΟΛΟΣ και το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ στο θέμα του οποίου *εδώ* θα βρεις κάποιες αναφορές για τους ιδιοκτήτες του.

----------

